# Is it a real Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe 100th Anniversary bike?



## Intense One

I'm finding it difficult to understand what to look for in an authentic 1995 Schwinn Deluxe 100th Anniversary bike.  My bike has a sticker on the seat tube stating it is a 100th Anniversary bike; it has the Arnold Schwinn pedals, the springer fork bolts are AS bolts and has a serial number on the bottom of the crank housing.  The stem is a one piece with AS bolts as well.  The rims aren't Schwinn stamped; stamped with CMC; tires are Schwinn Cruiser made by Duro.  Brake arm is Shimano.  Am I riding an import?


----------



## HARPO

100th Anniversary? Yes, I had the same one. Made in China? Yes again, as the low quality shows. 
I bought mine used in MINT condition for $100, sold it for $350. A shame that the name SCHWINN turned into this.


----------



## Intense One

Yea, so many goods are being made in China today, unfortunately.  It does enable some poorer folks to buy lookalikes, including bicycles.  I bought the bike 'cause it looks cool; definitely did not buy it for an investment. It's my rider and it's cool to me.   I'll keep my American made steel bicycles for as long as I can hold onto them unless my wife sells them on me when I'm away at work!


----------



## cyberpaull

*my two cents*

I love my American made Schwinn. I do wish they were still made here. But you know what. I'm glad the chinese are at least still making the bike. Yes it's not the same quality, but they are made to look like the old Schwinns and make good daily riders. So better that than nothing at all.


----------



## Honestherman

*Why?*



HARPO said:


> 100th Anniversary? Yes, I had the same one. Made in China? Yes again, as the low quality shows.
> I bought mine used in MINT condition for $100, sold it for $350. A shame that the name SCHWINN turned into this.




Why in the world would anyone post what they paid for a bike and what they sold it for? Is there any benefit to the seller to tell us? Is there any purpose for us to know what you did?

Then you say its a SHAME of what SCHWINN has become? 
You just told us you made a LOT of money off of a deal.
Go on share your thoughts of your post..... Please.


----------



## pedal4416

Honestherman said:


> Why in the world would anyone post what they paid for a bike and what they sold it for?




Why not? Im sorry your upset about that. I have no problem talking with others about what I paid and sold bikes for. That bike he sold for $350 was obviously worth more to someone.

It is a shame the quality went down, but Intenseone you still have a cool looking great riding bike to ride around on, ENJOY IT!!!!!


----------



## spoker

yes thats an anniversity bike,they came in maroon or green[maby more but havent seen one]i had one and they are great riders,aot of the the pieces are of the same quality as the repro phantom,horn tanks have no provision for horn,memory lane lists them for 95 and up frames,l paid $459.00 on close out years ago


----------



## PCHiggin

HARPO said:


> 100th Anniversary? Yes, I had the same one. Made in China? Yes again, as the low quality shows.
> I bought mine used in MINT condition for $100, sold it for $350. A shame that the name SCHWINN turned into this.




I might be splitting hairs to some,but that bike was Made In Taiwan,not China. Taiwan is not a commie nation....BTW,I had a '95 100 year Anniversary Classic Cruiser as well.Mine was the base version,no tank or rack. That bike got me into the hobby,funny, after rediscovering Chicago Schwinns it wasn't good enough for me.I kept it from new 'till last year.I don't miss it.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Harpo Im glad you did good on the bike and don't mind knowing you did.


----------



## Honestherman

Your bike is a very nice bike, Impressive and an eye catcher. It is a Schwinn, No matter where it was made. Different quality builds for different years. Just like the cars of today.  Enjoy your bike. I am sure you will get a WOW no matter where you ride it. Thanks for sharing your photos of your bike.


Intense One said:


> I'm finding it difficult to understand what to look for in an authentic 1995 Schwinn Deluxe 100th Anniversary bike.  My bike has a sticker on the seat tube stating it is a 100th Anniversary bike; it has the Arnold Schwinn pedals, the springer fork bolts are AS bolts and has a serial number on the bottom of the crank housing.  The stem is a one piece with AS bolts as well.  The rims aren't Schwinn stamped; stamped with CMC; tires are Schwinn Cruiser made by Duro.  Brake arm is Shimano.  Am I riding an import?


----------



## spoker

fyi 9 out of 10 john q public dont know what the diverances are between the 95 bike shown and the hornet,some prolly even like the looks of the 95 more than the hornet,imho the true collecter market is way more narrow than johnq public,the more choices i have the better i like it,these [JUNK] bikes must be selling pretty well or they wouldnt keep makin em,i think bikes like the new columbias are whats ahead down the road,untill the next craze comes along


----------



## Rivnut

My older brother worked for Trane in China helping them build plants to make air conditioners for the Chinese.  He told me that the Chinese can make a product just as good as the Americans.  The difference is what we're willing to pay for.  If we don't want to spend the money, they don't put the quality into it.  If you wanted a quality Chinese product, you couldn't afford it because of their cost to manufacture and then shipping to he U.S. It's not the Chinese you need to blame, it's the American companies who want to sell cheap so they import the quality the general public is willing to pay for.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Rivnut said:


> My older brother worked for Trane in China helping them build plants to make air conditioners for the Chinese.  He told me that the Chinese can make a product just as good as the Americans.  The difference is what we're willing to pay for.  If we don't want to spend the money, they don't put the quality into it.  If you wanted a quality Chinese product, you couldn't afford it because of their cost to manufacture and then shipping to he U.S. It's not the Chinese you need to blame, it's the American companies who want to sell cheap so they import the quality the general public is willing to pay for.



Exactly....... everyone thinks everthing made in China is garbage...... nope...they just keep the good stuff... some of that stuffs quality would put ours to shame...


----------



## Jeff54

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Exactly....... everyone thinks everthing made in China is garbage...... nope...they just keep the good stuff... some of that stuffs quality would put ours to shame...



 wel heck then, you're in for a delight.. don't walk, RUN and get you self another rust bucket piece of junk  for a measly 50 bucks!

Schwinn bike 100 year 1995 anniversary - $55 (Frostproof) (Originally hyped (BS) at Schwinn stores as better than wally's "Schwinn quality that's not found in Wally's junk Schwinn's")
http://lakeland.craigslist.org/bik/4868944288.html


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Jeff54 said:


> wel heck then, you're in for a delight.. don't walk, RUN and get you self another rust bucket pice of junk  for a measly 50 bucks!
> 
> Schwinn bike 100 year 1995 anniversary - $55 (Frostproof)
> http://lakeland.craigslist.org/bik/4868944288.html



I said the stuff that stays in China!. .. Not the crap America imports for cheap because we have raised a polystyrene kraft singles one use only generation... hahaha..... oh the disposable generation....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

And rust bucket piece of junk could be said about a few manufacturers from back in the day as well...imho... to me it is crap but so are a lot of other bikes... everything steel rusts... If made in America it is just called patina when it happens...


----------



## rustjunkie

I was working at a Schwinn shop in 1995. These and all the Schwinn cruisers for the year were very good bikes. The quality and ride were better than any other. We carried Raleigh cruisers, and there was no comparison.


----------



## Jeff54

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I said the stuff that stays in China!. .. Not the crap America imports for cheap because we have raised a polystyrene kraft singles one use only generation... hahaha..... oh the disposable generation....




LOL yes I mis-read your post, so _solly_. regardless, 100 year anniversary Schwinn crap. at least this seller has it right.. use em and toss em or store inside never to touch water or humidity.

What's worse is,* I am a big Schwinn fan*. but not of pure BS!. "Schwinn quality" verse wal-mart, NOT!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Honestly many of the old bikes from the golden era weren't constructed very great to begin with... have you seen some 40s and 50s bike construction? Death traps some of them......hell this bike above probably has better welds then most prewar ballooners.  Imagine how many of those rusted away or broke? A lot...remember... made for kids... not to race the lemans ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Today's Walmart bikes are geared towards functionality and affordability.  Kids nowadays don't want tank bikes...they want video games... I wonder when they grow up if they will say the same thing about new video games..." oh this is crap garbage junk... I remember when blah blah"...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Go to a bike shop... you will see foreign made bikes that are $$$$$... just like back in the day.. you have your "garbage" ( that some of us collect now and hold in high regard to its construction for some reason) and you have your I live in a house on the golf course creme... how it's always been..


----------



## Jeff54

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Today's Walmart bikes are geared towards functionality and affordability.  Kids nowadays don't want tank bikes...they want video games... I wonder when they grow up if they will say the same thing about new video games..." oh this is crap garbage junk... I remember when blah blah"...




LOL, but no it's fairly true, I bought a kick butt used, because the older ones were made well, (same old story, lol) diamond back fer me boy and I think, maybe he rode it once.. maybe.. LOL. and that was, 15 years ago. deposed as junk in 2010. 

No kids don't ride them as they used to. still,, why are you wasting precious time on here, and not running, flying, speeding down to buy that super special $50, great Schwinn quality bike?? 

Answer, nobody is racing down to that bike because the proof is in the pudding already. LOL 

But to think that, somebody originally bought that bike, not at wally's no sir, wally never gets get the "specially made for dealers "Schwinn quality"" nope, somebody paid a Schwinn dealer exclusive price for that POS rust bucket! 


In 1986 I got suckered at Schwinn store when buying a new criss cross for me daughter.. it rusted faster than she could scratch it!. Also deposed for scrap in 2010. 
I'm ashamed for Schwinn!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Think of it this way ... punk rock was all of rocks excess and useless bs stripped away.. now apply this to new "junk" bicycles.... they are just stripped down to the bare necessities of functionality and practicality. Point a to point b is the goal... Some punk was great some not so much...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Jeff54 said:


> LOL, but no it's fairly true, I bought a kick butt used, because the older ones were made well, (same old story, lol) diamond back fer me boy and I think, maybe he rode it once.. maybe.. LOL. and that was, 15 years ago. deposed as junk in 2010.
> 
> No kids don't ride them as they used to. still,, why are you wasting precious time on here, and not running, flying, speeding down to buy that super special $50, great Schwinn quality bike??
> 
> Answer, nobody is racing down to that bike because the proof is in the pudding already. LOL
> 
> But to think that, somebody originally bought that bike, not at wally's no sir, wally never gets get the "specially made for dealers "Schwinn quality"" nope, somebody paid a Schwinn dealer exclusive price for that POS rust bucket!
> 
> I'm ashamed for Schwinn!



Maybe not us collectors.. isn't old enough for us...apples n oranges in that regard. .. Also Same reason I'm not hunting for bikes from the 1900s or from the late 40s and 50s... not my cup of tea....just cause its schwinn doesn't mean I like it...hell I hate phantoms. .. not much of a fan of the dx either... honestly a 1935 aerocycle was probably the rusty junk crap bike in say 1950... who would want that pile right?


----------



## Jeff54

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> ...hell I hate phantoms. .. not much of a fan of the dx either...




 LOL I actually like my 1997 Schwinn phantom 1995 embossed frame,  deluxe cruiser because I paid a fair price from the original owner who's son used it like it was intended, rare for this but it does happen, some kids actually use em, which, the guy asked $50, but I insisted $75.. And I had been tempted many times to buy any of the phantoms, had several opportunities at $500 for either the 1995 repop,  or the 7-speed deluxe,,, during 2002 through 2008 watched em come and go on craig's list.  when me had a fever for one and at the time LOTS of MONEY! .. As luck would have it, Craig's list find 2013,   Priced fairly $75 but a  rust bucket! But I imagine I only like it so much because I didn't get bamboozled! 

Still it's disappointing which is why I'm glad I didn't get a realy sweet nice mint to near ming one.. the paint is soft, scratches easily, and the metal under it, (Note: this is the original 1995 limited, special edition, embossed  100 anniversary serial numbered, under crank housing  frame, not the cheapo china models in this topic. !) The metal on the frame  rusts when exposed worse than any bike I've ever seen!. where scratched by the tank the dang rust just keeps coming back! 






I am seriously, embarrassed that Schwinn bamboozled people up to 3 grand for a bike (black Phantoms) $500 for the deluxe like this, which if they do not dry store them, treat em like a trophy, they'll disintegrate!

I became a Schwinn fan in the 60's for only 1 single reason, everything else was RUST BUCKETS!!..


----------



## ZOOK

beating a dead horse here? geez


----------



## PCHiggin

I goofed in my original post.That bike is of high quality,except the chrome. I don't think anybody had great production chrome plating back then,maybe still not.I don't know.The welds aren't pretty but they are strong.I'm a heavyweight and rode the hell out of mine with little kids on the h/bars and child seats,jumping small hills to show up the older kids.It was tough. I don't miss mine because I prefer Chicago Schwinns,I'm old.No other reason.You have a cool bike, enjoy it.


----------



## GTs58

The only reason someone would get one of those, is the seat will make their ass look smaller.


----------



## Intense One

It's great to see and hear so many comments about my post submitted almost two years ago!  Some good; some very opinionated.......that's ok.....but no matter what is said, I still have the bike and I feel the same about it now as I did back in 2013.....not a collector's piece, not valuable but just a cool look in' rider that I like.  Thanks everyone for your feedback.......now let's go ridin'


----------



## Arfsaidthebee

I have one of these bikes...I agree with you...The bike looks great and rides great!


----------



## ZOOK

I am still having issues with this one. A no anything bike and the response is overwhelming and endless! Wow???


----------



## ZOOK

*Schwinn*

When will we get to the Schwinn bikes made in Hungary? yep and still calling them Schwinn...


----------



## Saving Tempest

My '95 is still taking a beating, the original really fast hubs are gone with the rims that I bent too many times and bearings I wore out...but Germaine still rocks at 21.


----------



## PCHiggin

HARPO said:


> 100th Anniversary? Yes, I had the same one. Made in China? Yes again, as the low quality shows.
> I bought mine used in MINT condition for $100, sold it for $350. A shame that the name SCHWINN turned into this.



The 100 year bikes were made in
Taiwan,not commies


----------



## HARPO

PCHiggin said:


> The 100 year bikes were made in
> Taiwan,not commies




I stand corrected...except that it's still extremely low quality.


----------



## morton

I don't know of any quality Chinese made bikes, but many riders I know think Taiwan makes some pretty decent stuff!  My Taiwan made Breezer hybrid has over 3000 miles of trouble free riding other than a couple of flat tires and 2 shifter cable adjustments.  I purchased a duplicate model to use for a winter rat from someone who though he had about 5000 miles on it.

 Cleaned and repacked all bearings and was amazed to find all bearing surfaces in excellent condition. I put on new rubber and brake pads and currently have about 1000 miles on that one and it to performs perfectly.  The welds are first rate, and with stainless cables and spokes, and alloy rims I suspect they will have a long life span without rust.  

At $800 list for the one I purchased new, the bike wasn't cheap (at least for me) but worth the money in the long run.


----------



## Jeff54

PCHiggin said:


> The 100 year bikes were made in
> Taiwan,not commies



 Nope and I'm corrected my previous post. I said "Anniversary" on my "Centennial" Phantom framed  'Cruiser Deluxe'.. This whole Anniversary verses black phantom business is Confusing. The topic bike is the , "Anniversary' labeled Taiwan frame. I have one of those too. Yet no matter B/C they'er both rust buckets. Good riders just don't get em wet. [grin] Now, centennial is only marked on the 1995 Black Phantom frames Used on Black Phantoms and  the left over frames with the same paint   on the 96-97 'Cruiser Deluxe' internal hub 7 speed. . Those  copy the 52 Schwinn frame and fit wide phantom fenders, .. While the anniversary frame, the fenders are middleweight but, perhaps 'Heavy duty' sized, and simply continue what Schwinn has been making since about 1985 whenever they'd left Chicago, then Murray, and to Taiwan for 'Cruiser' frames.

Of note is that, even the Chicago made  late 70's through 83 Schwinn. Klunker, Spitfire, California Cruiser, and 5, the  deluxe, and coaster brake  will not fit the Black Phantom fenders. . You should be able to just take a 1985-2001 Schwinn cruiser frame, paint it like an anniversary, apply the sticker  and wa-la! same, same.  There's really nothing "Anniversary" as a bare metal frame  except the sticker on seat post and paint scheme . Yet that paint scheme, does not resemble anything to be 'anniversary' too. I.E all ya got is a fricken sticker. And you can't take a late 70's through 83 Cruiser and fit Phantom fenders.

 The early and 1995 Phantom wide fender will not fit on Schwinn's regular, or Balloon 1978-83, 4 and 1985-2001 frames. Not on these 'Anniversary' sticker frames, not on anything Schwinn made since they stopped the extra wide framed Phantom line in the late 50's.

The Black Phantom 'Centennial'  frame is truly "the only 100 year bike". It is a 1-of a kind, one year manufacture.  Even the 96-97  Black phantom framed 'Cruiser Deluxe' serial numbers can have lower numbers than some of the 1995 Black Phantoms. I.E. 1 year only frames.  Because, not only wider but, it's embossed on the bottom bracket. Even as a repo there is no other year or type of Schwinn to confuse it for. . Ever.
Unless ya wanted to grind metal to remove the embossed markings and because Schwinn couldn't remake it as previously done,  reshape the faked seam line. .

this is a raw, unfinished 1995 . black phantom and 1996-7 'Left over stock' Black Phantom framed 'Cruiser Deluxe' with Nexus internal 7 speed.  bottom bracket.


----------



## PCHiggin

Gotcha,Notice how that was made? Nothing like the gennies


----------



## phantom

I have had this one for years. Keep them clean and garaged or in a basement they will last forever.


----------



## Jeff54

phantom said:


> I have had this one for years. Keep them clean and garaged or in a basement they will last forever.View attachment 749910



I Hate to keep dragging on this subject but, X on the basement deal unless there's some type of dehumidifier. as, I bought my daughter a brand new Schwinn 'criss-cross about 1990 which she only rode, 'like' 4 times. It went into the basement only to come out 10 year later, trashed for rust.  Even the paint had rusted through where seams or joints were. Dead garbage.

And to reiterate the point, while this is an exception to the rule as, it was probably stored near the ocean's salty air or in the snow,  and without some type of shed or overhead protection. Even the tank on it rusted through the bottom.

If ya want a long lasting bike of this type,, You MUST clean under the fenders and the  like too, and store em in a dry, none humid environment. Otherwise you can be assured; this is its future. ;(


It is the main difference in most 60's bikes and Schwinn. They were not dipped at least two times, A base of copper or nickel to seal the iron and finished in chrome. Because, Chrome is quite porous and does not seal the steel,  iron, metal. . 1 dip in chrome over iron  is crap.






.


----------



## Tom1968

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Honestly many of the old bikes from the golden era weren't constructed very great to begin with... have you seen some 40s and 50s bike construction? Death traps some of them......hell this bike above probably has better welds then most prewar ballooners.  Imagine how many of those rusted away or broke? A lot...remember... made for kids... not to race the lemans ...





I just read that schwinn has two lines of bikes.  The one for the big box stores and the signature series which is sold by.the.higher end bike speciality stores
  Supposedly the quality of the signature series is superior quality

I just bought a cruiser deluxe 7 and it I am trying to find out when it was made.  The serial number doesn't do the trick with the schwinn database but it if near mint condition and even has horn in the tank and headlight the serial number seems long to me but what do I know. I'd any one knows the sn is SNTCA04C05724


----------



## Tom1968

cyberpaull said:


> *my two cents*
> 
> I love my American made Schwinn. I do wish they were still made here. But you know what. I'm glad the chinese are at least still making the bike. Yes it's not the same quality, but they are made to look like the old Schwinns and make good daily riders. So better that than nothing at all.
> 
> View attachment 96914



Nice looking bike. I bought a deluxe 7 today and it looks very close but I know it has to  be a k  ock off.  I cant  cross the serial number but t does t say annIversary or anything.  Sn is SNTCA04C05724 but schwinn database doesn't regonsize the  number. Here is pic


----------



## GTs58

Tom1968 said:


> I just read that schwinn has two lines of bikes.  The one for the big box stores and the signature series which is sold by.the.higher end bike speciality stores
> Supposedly the quality of the signature series is superior quality
> 
> I just bought a cruiser deluxe 7 and it I am trying to find out when it was made.  The serial number doesn't do the trick with the schwinn database but it if near mint condition and even has horn in the tank and headlight the serial number seems long to me but what do I know. I'd any one knows the sn is SNTCA04C05724




I wonder if the build date on these later Schwinns are still stamped in the head badge. Look for another number stamped on the right or maybe even the left rear dropout. The 2000 model has a Phantom chain ring.


----------



## vincev

LOL,the debate is still raging from this 2013 thread.


----------



## GTs58

vincev said:


> LOL,the debate is still raging from this 2013 thread.





Lets debate what year the above green deluxe 7 is. It's too new for my bwaindata.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's fairly newish. And mine's never been garaged of dry stored or whatever. The special 'paint job' was an OVERLAY on dark green that was supposed to change color depending on the light and that quit working years ago. I don't care because it works. And I got my first '95 at an actual Schwinn dealer. I've never had problems with broken welds on any of the 90s Schwinns I owned. I HAVE bent a lot of rims from my weight, until I started using alloy rims. It has peaked fenders from SOMETHING, don't know what but I painted and striped them.

It's not 'sexy' but it looks like it gets used and sorta like a motorbike. I have no garage and haven't owned a car since 2007.


----------



## Jeff54

Pacific cycles, Doral subsidiary, that took over Schwinn in 2002 made em, accordingly, 2006. . What ever their serial numbers are or mean is a mystery. But, this site is a useful reference.  and cross reference that includes several different types of not only Schwinn but other more recent styles.https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?i.d.=11314&make=736&model=74512

I.E. you can also discover what years the exact bike was produced, and, what newer versions there is. as example the "Deluxe 7" is indicated to be made from 2003-2008. :  https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?i.d.=11314&make=736&model=74512

Not to be confused with the 2001 "Cruiser Deluxe Seven" https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?i.d.=36408&make=736&model=53368

Alternatively, the 2010 Schwinn "Classic Seven Deluxe"  https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?i.d.=3036070&make=736&model=68073

Yet now, pretty much the same thing but again, the name is jumbled up: 2017  "Classic Deluxe 7" https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?i.d.=3074508&make=736&model=80085

IDK but, did they use up 'Deluxe cruiser classic 7. and 'Cruiser 7 deluxe classic"  which should open the doors for more ways to confuse ya by adding another layer to bridge from, yet? [grin]



Tom1968 said:


> Nice looking bike. I bought a deluxe 7 today and it looks very close but I know it has to  be a k  ock off.  I cant  cross the serial number but t does t say annIversary or anything.  Sn is SNTCA04C05724 but schwinn database doesn't regonsize the  number. Here is pic
> 
> View attachment 853337


----------



## Oilit

I believe that Boulder (The Scott Sports Group moved Schwinn's headquarters to Boulder CO) used the Phantom chain guard on their Cruiser Deluxe Sevens, in 2000 and 2001. Yours has a later style, probably made by Pacific, which bought Schwinn after Boulder went bankrupt but builds Cruiser Deluxe Sevens to this day.


----------



## anders1

I’m not sure this has anything to do with this post but, my wife was made in China and I figure that she was a pretty good investment. Enjoy the ride. Anthony


----------



## Tom1968

I rode several Korean models back in the 80, and they rode great!


----------



## Tom1968

Tom1968 said:


> I rode several Korean models back in the 80, and they rode great!



I called Pacific cycles and my serial  number indicates it was built in 2004 and is a signiture series was sold thru independent dealers only not big box stores.  They told.me the signature series were higher gauge steel and spokes. That's about all I learned fro. The call. I wanted to know the msrp but she told me since the stores that sold them were independent so they did t specify an msrp.  I just wish I wish I knew what it was worth.
Oh well


----------



## GTs58

What it cost new and what it's worth today are two different things. The Cruiser 7's were selling for around $500 and less, new never ridden supposedly.
Here's the eBay page for the recently sold items. Most look like earlier than your 2004 model.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=schwinn+deluxe+7+cruiser&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&LH_Sold=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=85297&_sargn=-1&saslc=1&_salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1&_fosrp=1


----------



## b 17 fan

Here is my Cruiser six rider repro. Great cheap vintage looking rider


----------



## Jeff54

Tom1968 said:


> I called Pacific cycles and my serial  number indicates it was built in 2004 and is a signiture series was sold thru independent dealers only not big box stores.  They told.me the signature series were higher gauge steel and spokes. That's about all I learned fro. The call. I wanted to know the msrp but she told me since the stores that sold them were independent so they did t specify an msrp.  I just wish I wish I knew what it was worth.
> Oh well




I see them on Craig's list from time to time. IMO average sale, in nice condition that don't have visible signs of rust on chrome,   is about $200 in SW Florida when the snowbirds come down. Above that sits while below seems to move em.


----------



## Tom1968

That's sort of a bummer. I guess I should have done .y research before  buying. Mine is 14 years old and is I mb perfect condition so i saw it as at least. 450-500..looking at sold  bikes  on ebay some.  Went for 700-800.  I keep it in pristine condition for 10 to 15 more years
  Looks good in my man garage  in back of  my.rstored 68 elcamino  thanks for all the comments and information


----------



## Tom1968

This thread was fun to read.  A month ago I found one of the 95 anniversary schwinns and got it for $90.00.  Hey they were asking $100.00 and was craigslist so i had to make an offer.  I love it and it's my centerpiece at my antique shop. (300 sq ft in a big mall) and it is marked NOT FOR SALE.  That drives folks nuts!!! I've had offers north of $375 and even tell them it's a 1995 anniversary bike.  Lots of folks don't really care it's not "real".  They like it because it looks great and riding down the street no one knows the difference.  Just like folks restore a 69 chevelle and they add the SS badging and they are happy.  It's all that matters,  if it makes YOU happy then........ you get the idea


----------



## Jeff54

Tom1968 said:


> This thread was fun to read.  A month ago I found one of the 95 anniversary schwinns and got it for $90.00.  Hey they were asking $100.00 and was craigslist so i had to make an offer.  I love it and it's my centerpiece at my antique shop. (300 sq ft in a big mall) and it is marked NOT FOR SALE.  That drives folks nuts!!! I've had offers north of $375 and even tell them it's a 1995 anniversary bike.  Lots of folks don't really care it's not "real".  They like it because it looks great and riding down the street no one knows the difference.  Just like folks restore a 69 chevelle and they add the SS badging and they are happy.  It's all that matters,  if it makes YOU happy then........ you get the idea




Only one problem. That green bike is not a 95 anniversary Schwinn. It's not even a Schwinn for that matter, or not relative to the 'anniversary' subject. You've got a Pacific cycles [china]  (Bought Schwinn in 2002 from bankruptcy)  made in  2007.  https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/searchlistingdetail.aspx?i.d.=94992 (this site is only good for identifying and dating newer bikes as their values are nonsense, used; they'll go for 200 -/+  bucks verses their "Privet party citing: Excellent  $62     -    $63")

Albeit for 90 bucks you did score, Just don't get it wet.


----------



## phantom

IMO this series was the best of the Cruisers from 95. It has the correct longer fenders, correct fork yoke, plug for the lock, horn unit, stem and springer has A/S bolts and the seat is better quality. About as close to a repro Phantom as you could get.


----------



## Jeff54

phantom said:


> IMO this series was the best of the Cruisers from 95. It has the correct longer fenders, correct fork yoke, plug for the lock, horn unit, stem and springer has A/S bolts and the seat is better quality. About as close to a repro Phantom as you could get.




Actually when it comes to the best repop non-black phantom you can't do better than the 96/97 Cruiser Deluxe. I'm not sure which exact date you've got but, I've never seen that type with fender light and steel stem, nor that color scheme for 1995 too. It might be a dealer up-grade though, And i'm pretty sure that Schwinn, just to add to the confusion, used their 95 'anniversary' stickers for a few years after the 95's.

Like the Deluxe models (below) I expect that springer fork is of the leftovers from the phantoms as, the 95 'Anniversary' deluxe cruisers were made with the 'new style' repop  Post 1954-55 type. But, made from the 'Centennial' black phantom frames with actual black phantom paint scheme that are also embossed 'Centennial 1895-1995' under the bottom bracket with the repop pre 1955 springer like yours. And the repop 52 tooth Sprocket, is the 96/97 'Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe' yet upgraded into the future with a Nexus 7 rear  hub.

You've got it all in these bikes with bonus points as originally issued 96/7  the leftover 1995 'Centennial' Black Phantom frames,  and a kick butt Nexus 7. Disclaimer, some peps think these are 95's but, not, they're 96/7's.


----------



## curtis odom

The true 100th anniversary Schwinn Phantom frames were not built in Taiwan (or China), they were built in Riverside California.


----------



## phantom

Jeff54 said:


> Actually when it comes to the best repop non-black phantom you can't do better than the 96/97 Cruiser Deluxe. I'm not sure which exact date you've got but, I've never seen that type with fender light and steel stem, nor that color scheme for 1995 too. It might be a dealer up-grade though, And i'm pretty sure that Schwinn, just to add to the confusion, used their 95 'anniversary' stickers for a few years after the 95's.
> 
> Like the Deluxe models (below) I expect that springer fork is of the leftovers from the phantoms as, the 95 'Anniversary' deluxe cruisers were made with the 'new style' repop  Post 1954-55 type. But, made from the 'Centennial' black phantom frames with actual black phantom paint scheme that are also embossed 'Centennial 1895-1995' under the bottom bracket with the repop pre 1955 springer like yours. And the repop 52 tooth Sprocket, is the 96/97 'Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe' yet upgraded into the future with a Nexus 7 rear  hub.
> 
> You've got it all in these bikes with bonus points as originally issued 96/7  the leftover 1995 'Centennial' Black Phantom frames,  and a kick butt Nexus 7. Disclaimer, some peps think these are 95's but, not, they're 96/7's.
> 
> View attachment 917925



My Green/Cream is a 95...Bought it same time I bought my repro Phantoms. The seven speed bike is a nice ride but it still has short fender, cheap pedals, seat, stem and no fork lock and bad grips.


----------



## Oilit

curtis odom said:


> The true 100th anniversary Schwinn Phantom frames were not built in Taiwan (or China), they were built in Riverside California.



I heard it was a company called Aerocycle, in Ontario California. Does anybody have documentation? I haven't found much of anything on the internet.


----------



## phantom

Oilit said:


> I heard it was a company called Aerocycle, in Ontario California. Does anybody have documentation? I haven't found much of anything on the internet.



Aerocycle Enterprises Inc. in Ontario California.     Correct


----------



## Saving Tempest

Jeff54 said:


> Actually when it comes to the best repop non-black phantom you can't do better than the 96/97 Cruiser Deluxe. I'm not sure which exact date you've got but, I've never seen that type with fender light and steel stem, nor that color scheme for 1995 too. It might be a dealer up-grade though, And i'm pretty sure that Schwinn, just to add to the confusion, used their 95 'anniversary' stickers for a few years after the 95's.
> 
> Like the Deluxe models (below) I expect that springer fork is of the leftovers from the phantoms as, the 95 'Anniversary' deluxe cruisers were made with the 'new style' repop  Post 1954-55 type. But, made from the 'Centennial' black phantom frames with actual black phantom paint scheme that are also embossed 'Centennial 1895-1995' under the bottom bracket with the repop pre 1955 springer like yours. And the repop 52 tooth Sprocket, is the 96/97 'Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe' yet upgraded into the future with a Nexus 7 rear  hub.
> 
> You've got it all in these bikes with bonus points as originally issued 96/7  the leftover 1995 'Centennial' Black Phantom frames,  and a kick butt Nexus 7. Disclaimer, some peps think these are 95's but, not, they're 96/7's.
> 
> View attachment 917925




No, after 1995 the sticker was changed. And I have that frame, springer. chainguard and I think the rack sitting on my bike stand right now, that was the bike Jay81 parted. I bought a tank, repro fenders and light ass'y, maybe the rack was also from Bicyclebones, the crank is from a 50s Tiger courtesy of Danny the schwinn freak and the rims/tires are from the '54 Hornet Danny sold me as well before I put Kenda/Sun tires and rims on Darla that I bought from Frank71. I have the right chainring for this too but haven't replaced the cloverleaf yet.

A lock was included with the springer, which also must be installed.

Spare or not, once the supply was gone the Huffy canti frame replaced it.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I replaced the horrid grips that left black stuff on your hands with green glitter grips ASAP PDQ on Germaine.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Bicyclebones may still have repro no 'approved' chubby grips in a few colors that you will LOVE!

You can also get the old Schwinn script black vinyl for the tank from him.


----------



## curtis odom

The frames were made at ARC & Spark Welding.


----------



## curtis odom

Phantom parts, from the prototypes.


----------



## Intense One

Just saw my post back from 2013 about my 1995 100th Anniversary Schwinn Cruiser bike.  Well, I still have the bike, still ride it, still looks good and since bought a sister for him.....still have both...both still from Taiwan but still enjoy them along some of my Chicago Schwinn too.   Ride on, buddies.


----------



## Oilit

curtis odom said:


> Phantom parts, from the prototypes.
> 
> View attachment 940430



This is the first time I've ever heard of "Arc & Spark Welding". Were they subcontracted to Aerocycle Enterprises? If you have first-hand knowledge, feel free to share. I, for one, would like to know!


----------



## JimR56

I bought a Cruiser Deluxe new in 1996.  It's been a great bike, and I've put a lot of miles on it.  LIked the style, but it was more about utility. I never thought about where it was made, or what parts were used, or any of that.  I've only recently become more aware of what was going on with the brand at that time, and the fact that the details of Schwinn cruiser models started to vary quite a bit soon after my bike was made.  I've learned a lot from this thread, but I can still get confused when I try to examine things in detail.  I'd like to learn all I can about my bike, but also I think that keeping this topic alive as a resource is worthwhile, and may help to educate others and hopefully clarify the history of what was happening with the evolution of the brand.

So when I got mine, I remember that they had them in three different two-tone color options.  The memories are a bit fuzzy now, which is an example of why I wanted to resurrect this topic.  The three main colors were red (maroon), green, and blue.  The red and green bikes had secondary colors of creme and black, but I can't remember for certain which primary was paired which which secondary.  Based on a green example posted earlier in this thread, and its similarities to my bike, and from what I've found thus far in online image searches, I think the combinations I saw in the store in '96 were probably red/black and green/cream (but I've seen a number of similar bikes in green/black, and I want to say that I've also seen red/cream).  I chose the two-tone blue option.  I not only preferred the look of it, but as I recall they said that the blue was more of a limited production thing, which appealed to me.  They only had the one blue one, and I remember that there were several reds and greens in stock that day.

So basically I just wanted to try to focus on some details (and ask for help with same) about these bikes, and to try to continue to let this thread be a resource to get into details about similar models that were coming out around the same time and beyond.  I guess I'm pretty detail-oriented, but even with my limited knowledge I've been able to detect mistakes that people sometimes make when talking about bikes of the late 90's into the early 2000's (like on youtube, etc).  It can get pretty confusing.  I mean, the model names ("Cruiser Deluxe", "Deluxe Cruiser", "Cruiser Classic", "Classic Cruiser"), the design detail variations and overlaps... I suppose it all kind of reflects the chaos the brand has gone through.  But mainly I wanted to see if details about the models produced in the latter 90's could be sorted out with some clarity.

For a starting point, here are a few images of a blue Cruiser Deluxe that's essentially identical to mine.  The only difference is that my bike did not come with a rear reflector or a tail light (and I've never added any "Phantom-like" features to mine. In fact, I removed my rear rack in 1996 and never put it back on!)































Note some differences (chainguard, fenders, seat) between the above blue example like mine, and the C.D. image below, from the 1996 Schwinn catalog.  The above chainguard in particular seems to have been a short-lived design feature for these (and later) "reissue" cruisers, and are perhaps the first thing I look at when trying to identify CD's that are essentially the same as my '96 (and likely to have parts of similar design and quality).  The flared fenders added a lot to the look (even without all of the Phantom details), and the seat pictured below had that added padding on top that made an already large and rather un-photogenic seat look that much bigger and bulkier (even without the extra padding, the darned things were already very comfortable).


----------



## oquinn

I just picked one up just like the ladies bike in the pic and would like to know more about the quality and issues or such


----------



## Jeff54

They ride good but have rust issues on all of the chrome and worst are screws, like on chain guard to frame bracket can pop head off easy. other body and fender nuts, bolts and screws:  Really crappy soft steel.  Don't let em rust or you can end up drilling and re-tapping em. Paint is thin so, yeah feels like Schwinn but rusts like Murray and other cheap stuff. . Oh yeah, Salt water, salt on roads or brackish water., is a no, no. Rain, ice, dust and mud; Clean EVERY Thing after use! Once it starts it wont stop. Something about the metal that sucks humidity into it.


----------



## reverenddrg

Jeff54 said:


> They ride good but have rust issues on all of the chrome and worst are screws, like on chain guard to frame bracket can pop head off easy. other body and fender nuts, bolts and screws:  Really crappy soft steel.  Don't let em rust or you can end up drilling and re-tapping em. Paint is thin so, yeah feels like Schwinn but rusts like Murray and other cheap stuff. . Oh yeah, Salt water, salt on roads or brackish water., is a no, no. Rain, ice, dust and mud; Clean EVERY Thing after use! Once it starts it wont stop. Something about the metal that sucks humidity into it.



Jeff, you nailed it, absolutely spot on


----------



## JimR56

oquinn said:


> I just picked one up just like the ladies bike in the pic and would like to know more about the quality and issues or such



Post some photos.

I don't buy the idea that all of the Schwinns from that period were terrible rust buckets.  Yes, I've seen some examples where it got bad, but I've seen *many* more that have aged nicely and still look absolutely fine (like my bike, bought new circa 1997).  Part of it may be variations in the quality of parts (big box store bikes vs bikes retailed through dealerships and better bike stores), and some of it (obviously) would have to do with how well people took care of their bikes (and also geographic locations).  But they are NOT all destined to become rusty messes.

One other thing.  Several months ago, we were shopping around casually for a cruiser for my wife.  We answered a CL ad for a Schwinn (I've forgotten the model name).  In the photo from the ad, the bike looked clean.  When we got to the seller's house and looked at the bike, I saw rust in several places, and we opted to pass.  When I got home, I looked up more info on the bike, and it turned out that it dated to somewhere around 2005-2010.


----------



## Jeff54

JimR56 said:


> Post some photos.
> 
> I don't buy the idea that all of the Schwinns from that period were terrible rust buckets.  Yes, I've seen some examples where it got bad, but I've seen *many* more that have aged nicely and still look absolutely fine (like my bike, bought new circa 1997).  Part of it may be variations in the quality of parts (big box store bikes vs bikes retailed through dealerships and better bike stores), and some of it (obviously) would have to do with how well people took care of their bikes (and also geographic locations).  But they are NOT all destined to become rusty messes.
> 
> One other thing.  Several months ago, we were shopping around casually for a cruiser for my wife.  We answered a CL ad for a Schwinn (I've forgotten the model name).  In the photo from the ad, the bike looked clean.  When we got to the seller's house and looked at the bike, I saw rust in several places, and we opted to pass.  When I got home, I looked up more info on the bike, and it turned out that it dated to somewhere around 2005-2010.





Their is one mark where credit is due, at least up too 2002 as I have not an opportunity to qualify yet; your recent evaluation "2005-10" underscores that risk has increased and crap over crap continued with Doral and PC's guidance..

The axel and axel nuts are much harder than the other junk.  I mean I saw 60's crap too today's and a loose wrench or over torque would strip em. The worst I know of would have been Royce Union and any other in that line, of just plain JUNK with another name or brand,  not withstanding Murry and Huffy albeit, slightly better than, there's plenty.  just fricken unbelievable anybody would step that low all those year ago. And it did take Schwinn quite some time to get down to Mur and Huff's level.

Now, I have not attempted to test this but they do, for today's limits, look and feel as if it meets what a consumer should have.  I do not expect it would be as well forged as Schwinn did' back in the day except, it's hard enough and wont strip like junk could in the 60's pile of wrought.

Yet what's on the out leaves plenty room to presume bearings and other vital internal parts such as brake and gearing.  are suffering. Plus , bring us past the ninety's, more up to date, according to your own citing, Are my parts the same or, more reasonably, most likely; ,  worse? There's more reason to not trust Doral and PC. Regardless, the axel nuts are the only thing I can agree with and axels seem to maintain enough so they can torque down without stripping too. . Maybe the locking washers too but they need the test of consumer's wear and tear  too prove it as, I doubt a mountain or BMX would qualify them the same. I do not expect professional tolerance nor  the need for average, at a comparable price point to be harder and .  Yet they're not rusting like the rest of this scam crap is. So, after the rest rots off, ya got a few things left over as replacements  for your honkey A old Royce unions.


----------



## phantom

What a difficult read !!


----------



## GTs58

phantom said:


> What a difficult read !!




I lost it on the first sentence but my eyes were already blurring up from from the dust and rain storm we just had.


----------



## Intense One

I’m the original poster from March 2013 and it’s great to hear the pros and cons of the 1995 Schwinn Anniversary Cruiser Deluxe bicycles.  I bought the boys cruiser back in 2013 and then the girls model in 2017.  I enjoyed riding my boys bike around and it rode fine.  I took care of it and kept the paint clean and waxed and polished the chrome and did the same for the girls bike.  Anyway, I sold the pair to a NH bike guy earlier this year and hopefully he takes as good care of them as I did......fun bikes!  Great memories on group rides.


----------



## curtis odom

Oilit said:


> This is the first time I've ever heard of "Arc & Spark Welding". Were they subcontracted to Aerocycle Enterprises? If you have first-hand knowledge, feel free to share. I, for one, would like to know!



Arc & Spark did all the frame fabrication, with the exception of the tube bending which was outsourced. I have not heard of Aerocycle Enterprises, but it is likely a cover name for the project which was run by very knowledgeable people under contract to Schwinn. The person selling the frames was also a very experienced frame builder that was fully capable of brazing up prototypes (so possibly these were not built by Arc & Spark). I know there were a lot of reject tubes that were not bent properly in the early stages.


----------



## Oilit

curtis odom said:


> Arc & Spark did all the frame fabrication, with the exception of the tube bending which was outsourced. I have not heard of Aerocycle Enterprises, but it is likely a cover name for the project which was run by very knowledgeable people under contract to Schwinn. The person selling the frames was also a very experienced frame builder that was fully capable of brazing up prototypes (so possibly these were not built by Arc & Spark). I know there were a lot of reject tubes that were not bent properly in the early stages.



The one frame I have is painted (on a Cruiser Deluxe 7) but there's no marks at the joins, they're all very smooth. I guessed they brazed them to make it easier to clean up. Most welded joints are very noticeable even under paint unless you go over them with a disc sander, which would be a job on 5,000 frames. And brazing is often done with a torch, but I have seen brazing rods for arc welders. Could Arc & Spark have brazed them?


----------



## curtis odom

Oilit said:


> The one frame I have is painted (on a Cruiser Deluxe 7) but there's no marks at the joins, they're all very smooth. I guessed they brazed them to make it easier to clean up. Most welded joints are very noticeable even under paint unless you go over them with a disc sander, which would be a job on 5,000 frames. And brazing is often done with a torch, but I have seen brazing rods for arc welders. Could Arc & Spark have brazed them?



The investment cast bottom bracket shell and head tube were designed with internal lugs to be brass brazed. Note on the bottom bracket shell, the chainstay lugs has fake Electro-Forged rings (the one spot difficult to grind them off). The dropouts are TIG welded and the rest of the bits are brazed on.


----------



## Oilit

curtis odom said:


> The investment cast bottom bracket shell and head tube were designed with internal lugs to be brass brazed. Note on the bottom bracket shell, the chainstay lugs has fake Electro-Forged rings (the one spot difficult to grind them off). The dropouts are TIG welded and the rest of the bits are brazed on.



That makes sense. So the person selling the frames may have built some of the early ones, but Arc and Spark built the majority. Was this in Ontario? I've heard that name in connection with Aerocycle Enterprises, but there's a lot of smaller cities in the L.A. area.


----------



## Schwinny

Honestherman said:


> *Why?*
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world would anyone post what they paid for a bike and what they sold it for? Is there any benefit to the seller to tell us? Is there any purpose for us to know what you did?
> 
> Then you say its a SHAME of what SCHWINN has become?
> You just told us you made a LOT of money off of a deal.
> Go on share your thoughts of your post..... Please.



Why not?
I personally like to hear what things are worth, but not because Im a money grubber, just so its tucked away for later and I can quietly decide merits as they arise on my own.
I've heard enough himming and hawing over the years, I won't be buying any "Schwinn" made after 1983, 78' except for cruisers and spitfires. But just look in this thread, even the repros have a following and nearly every nut and screw is documented. Thats cool, that's hobby stuff at the top.

Yes, for me, I also feel it is a shame of what the Schwinn name has become, of that there is no doubt. It has nothing to do with original Schwinn or America anymore other than to sell re-branded, low quality replaceables within our own American corporate framework. Using a time honored name to push plastic and bolster class division throughout the world.
Personally, in my hobby, I don't count somethings worth by how much money I can make off it. Its nice to glean a profit, but it is rare and slim and only for the long timers. You have to hustle if you are going to make money off bikes. The occasional nice profit just evens out all the time spent on bikes that brought a lot less. Thats a poor business plan.
Expecting to make money off a Chinese Schwinn is not a business plan or even a hobby "investment."
It occasionally happens, but more people are disappointed than not.
Yet keep in mind, Im an old fuddy duddy, and as older people often do, tend to stick with the goods of their past. My goods just happen to be of and original and much higher quality version.


----------



## Superman1984

So Note all the people who have trash talked the 1995+ Schwinns and repop parts; Next time somebody like @Jeff54 Has parts listed for more than $50-75-150  at risk of getting banned I think I'll speak up of throwing shade in their directions. I have seen a handful of the Columbia repops being sold here at starting prices of $350+ shipping. Apparently you paid a lot for 1 to make profit on it or you're lying 1 way or another. I guess it's a lot different when you want 1 but not when you have it huh? Now before anyone gets Offended & or Smelly there's guys here raping the market with repop parts that some despise but turn around profits on when they have them too. Don't be a hypocrite is all I'm saying. I appreciate the repops because some of you think your damned bare bones Schwinn frame is worth $500 when I could buy a whole repop bike for that or even yet something Legit Better than a Schwinn which is jus' a name like anything else and always has been Despite what you're foolish enough to pay for it. Throw ANY bike in a damp or wet basement for 10 yrs and tell me it comes out Mint. I'd Kiss your Honesty. 
GTFO here with double standards & being hypocrites


----------



## vincev

I dont think the 100th anniversary was something to celebrate for Schwinn. Slapping cheap Asian bikes together to commemorate a milestone was in poor taste.


----------



## phantom

vincev said:


> I dont think the 100th anniversary was something to celebrate for Schwinn. Slapping cheap Asian bikes together to commemorate a milestone was in poor taste.



If you are talking about the Anniversary Cruisers I would agree. The Centennial Phantoms were not cheap Asian bikes and 26 years has proven that.


----------



## Superman1984

phantom said:


> If you are talking about the Anniversary Cruisers I would agree. The Centennial Phantoms were not cheap Asian bikes and 26 years has proven that.



I have a 99 or 2000s Cruiser Seven that sits outside in the weather under the overhang of the house & has been through January-December weather in SC but it's No More Rusted then when I bought it. Maybe the seat springs mostly. 
It's a girl's bike so I'm Not so much worried about anything but the Nexus 7 hub and misc parts for something else. Despite some S'talking the bike rode like butter effortlessly. If it meant some pie hole stuffing I'd take pics tomorrow 🤷‍♂️


----------



## HARPO

Honestherman said:


> *Why?*
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world would anyone post what they paid for a bike and what they sold it for? Is there any benefit to the seller to tell us? Is there any purpose for us to know what you did?
> 
> Then you say its a SHAME of what SCHWINN has become?
> You just told us you made a LOT of money off of a deal.
> Go on share your thoughts of your post..... Please.




_My thoughts?_ There's a sucker born every minute. I was when I bought the bike, not knowing until then the lack of quality. Then I saw what they were selling for (_and I detailed the heck out of it_) and passed it along. The guy had been looking for one in that color and I had it. He paid what I was asking for and that was that. On to the next bike!


----------



## Jeff54

phantom said:


> If you are talking about the Anniversary Cruisers I would agree. The Centennial Phantoms were not cheap Asian bikes and 26 years has proven that.



"Centennial Phantoms were not cheap Asian bikes and 26 years has proven that."

 I'm afraid that's not exactly the case.
BTW somebody thinks I'm bashing them to reduce resale or parts prices? Mah, HA! HA!. (See 1995 Black Phantom High Graphic photos below.)

I own 4 different verities of Schwinn's 95 too 2001 Cruiser bikes. There's nothing I'd like better then to make a Ka-Jing! off of em. Ka-Jing! 💰

Yet, fact is, and I've said this many times too: When it comes to the frames on the Centennial Phantoms, they're top quality. Unlike the Anniversary Cruisers, the Phantoms frames are special and high quality. As to the paint on an Anniversary, it's OK but leave it out and rust can leach out through it. One of mine, I'd picked up off Craig's list;15 bucks, only B/C  original  tires are practically mint, the whole bike is hardly used, if at all B/C I think, after a few days, maybe week, it was set aside. Yet everything that can rust, Fork crown, cups and nuts, seat springs, clamp and post; all of its chrome is junk with rust bleeding through the paint. It's still a good running and operable bike, Albeit; near mint rust bucket.. It was inside a dry and dusty Car port yet down here in SW Florida, it must have gotten excessive wind, rain and humidity. The dust from sitting so long probably absorbed moisture and the rest is history.

However, for this 95 Centennial Black Phantom that's even worse; the chrome, screws, attachments, materials, accessories and parts in almost the whole package are not any or much different than the Anniversary models.

Albeit, the tanks on both are a little better although I've seen a whole Anniversary with a tank having major rust holes to the extent it's falling apart.  And obviously, a real leather seat can't be matched. The tanks seem to be decent Chrome as they typically get some small pits and don't flake off like the rest.. And Apparently, the light cover on this bike, looks like new of which, I can not attest if brand new or original so, if original then, it's better than everything else.

The evidence? I have a 1997 Cruiser Deluxe made with a 1995 Centennial Black Phantom frame and its metals and chrome  are just like this bike:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/185179967763?campid=5335809022

All inside this ebay sale, 95 Centennial Black Phantoms photos. Seller says 1955 but, it's referring to the tires.

From the pealing chrome on handle bar, stem, fenders and brackets, Chain ring and  near every other chrome part, it is flaking off and un-restorable: Junk!
 Front and rear fenders, chain ring,  stem and rear rim are  heavily pitted and flaking off. It's about like my Cruiser Deluxe Centennial Phantom framed bike.  This will not polish any more than seller has already done.  Under my fenders is rust so bad, not worth the bother.
Wow! look at the rack and rear light, mine is still pretty nice. This stem is the worst I've ever seen. On mine, some of the Screws and bolts have striped and broke the very first time they were touched.. The Metals used on accessories and parts are soft that can rust and freeze just sitting around if not carefully stored..

I have hesitated to show the details on my CD B/C others have and  would argue that the Black Phantom is better quality verses Deluxe.

Fact is as, this seller's photos prove, it's Not: Click each photos' for higher resolution and see everything I've noted.
It's not bashing simply, Facts verses hype.  🕵️‍♂️ 💰


----------



## Oilit

Jeff54 said:


> "Centennial Phantoms were not cheap Asian bikes and 26 years has proven that."
> 
> I'm afraid that's not exactly the case.
> BTW somebody thinks I'm bashing them to reduce resale or parts prices? Mah, HA! HA!. (See 1995 Black Phantom High Graphic photos below.)
> 
> I own 4 different verities of Schwinn's 95 too 2001 Cruiser bikes. There's nothing I'd like better then to make a Ka-Jing! off of em. Ka-Jing! 💰
> 
> Yet, fact is, and I've said this many times too: When it comes to the frames on the Centennial Phantoms, they're top quality. Unlike the Anniversary Cruisers, the Phantoms frames are special and high quality. As to the paint on an Anniversary, it's OK but leave it out and rust can leach out through it. One of mine, I'd picked up off Craig's list;15 bucks, only B/C  original  tires are practically mint, the whole bike is hardly used, if at all B/C I think, after a few days, maybe week, it was set aside. Yet everything that can rust, Fork crown, cups and nuts, seat springs, clamp and post; all of its chrome is junk with rust bleeding through the paint. It's still a good running and operable bike, Albeit; near mint rust bucket.. It was inside a dry and dusty Car port yet down here in SW Florida, it must have gotten excessive wind, rain and humidity. The dust from sitting so long probably absorbed moisture and the rest is history.
> 
> However, for this 95 Centennial Black Phantom that's even worse; the chrome, screws, attachments, materials, accessories and parts in almost the whole package are not any or much different than the Anniversary models.
> 
> Albeit, the tanks on both are a little better although I've seen a whole Anniversary with a tank having major rust holes to the extent it's falling apart.  And obviously, a real leather seat can't be matched. The tanks seem to be decent Chrome as they typically get some small pits and don't flake off like the rest.. And Apparently, the light cover on this bike, looks like new of which, I can not attest if brand new or original so, if original then, it's better than everything else.
> 
> The evidence? I have a 1997 Cruiser Deluxe made with a 1995 Centennial Black Phantom frame and its metals and chrome  are just like this bike:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/185179967763?campid=5335809022
> 
> All inside this ebay sale, 95 Centennial Black Phantoms photos. Seller says 1955 but, it's referring to the tires.
> 
> From the pealing chrome on handle bar, stem, fenders and brackets, Chain ring and  near every other chrome part, it is flaking off and un-restorable: Junk!
> Front and rear fenders, chain ring,  stem and rear rim are  heavily pitted and flaking off. It's about like my Cruiser Deluxe Centennial Phantom framed bike.  This will not polish any more than seller has already done.  Under my fenders is rust so bad, not worth the bother.
> Wow! look at the rack and rear light, mine is still pretty nice. This stem is the worst I've ever seen. On mine, some of the Screws and bolts have striped and broke the very first time they were touched.. The Metals used on accessories and parts are soft that can rust and freeze just sitting around if not carefully stored..
> 
> I have hesitated to show the details on my CD B/C others have and  would argue that the Black Phantom is better quality verses Deluxe.
> 
> Fact is as, this seller's photos prove, it's Not: Click each photos' for higher resolution and see everything I've noted.
> It's not bashing simply, Facts verses hype.  🕵️‍♂️ 💰
> 
> View attachment 1523206
> 
> View attachment 1523207
> 
> View attachment 1523208
> 
> View attachment 1523211



On your Phantom it's odd how the chrome on the fenders has perished while the chrome on the tank and rims still looks good. You're in Fort Meyers, correct? How far are you from the ocean?


----------



## Oilit

Oilit said:


> On your Phantom it's odd how the chrome on the fenders has perished while the chrome on the tank and rims still looks good. You're in Fort Meyers, correct? How far are you from the ocean?



My mistake. I thought this was your bike, but on re-reading it's actually in Kissimmee, nowhere near the ocean.


----------



## 62typhoon

These are beautiful bikes to look at, apparently the quality is not there ,especially if they get wet. I would never buy one as it goes against the main reason I collect old bikes...I like the history behind the bikes, the scratches and the rust and that these bikes we around in the the most famous years 50,60 and 70'S ..The people they use to belong to, someone received this bike for a birthday or Christmas and cherished it for many years and they probably are no longer with us. 
Its the same with old cars that they are remaking the dynacor bodies for...yes looks like a Camaro or chevelle but without the history behind it its not a old car just metal.


----------



## Superman1984

62typhoon said:


> These are beautiful bikes to look at, apparently the quality is not there ,especially if they get wet. I would never buy one as it goes against the main reason I collect old bikes...I like the history behind the bikes, the scratches and the rust and that these bikes we around in the the most famous years 50,60 and 70'S ..The people they use to belong to, someone received this bike for a birthday or Christmas and cherished it for many years and they probably are no longer with us.
> Its the same with old cars that they are remaking the dynacor bodies for...yes looks like a Camaro or chevelle but without the history behind it its not a old car just metal.



With that being said I do understand that & am the same way. However, like my modern 2000s Heavy Duti I can afford to take it, breathe new life back into it, & make memories / pass it along to someone else eventually maybe to make these same kinda attachments to. I can't afford the bikes some do; hell $500 for a repop is outta my league right now but when you have some frames priced for $200+ you have to weigh what you wanna do from piecing a Chicago Schwinn together or you want a shinier newer bike with piss poor chrome


----------

